# pros: what's the right tool for this job?



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a 900' gravel driveway that's twisty and steep with some tight spots and poor visibility. This is central VT, so we (usually) get some decent snowfalls. I am a first responder and can't wait for a commercial plow guy. But I drive a lot for work and can't justify having a truck as my daily driver. 

What would you recommend for clearing my drive:

1. ATV/UTV
2. Tractor
3. Yard truck
4. Yard jeep
4. Snowblower

I have experience driving all sorts of machinery, including 1 ton plow trucks. This driveway is too tight for your typical rig. On the plus side, you can plow downhill. Price and reliability are important. I don't mind getting cold and wet. What's your recommendation? My goal is to minimize cost and drama.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

i would say what ever is cheapest, most ava. in your area, and something you can justify by using it all year round. see if atvs utvs are selling in your area for cheap.


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

Around here you can get a 3 year old 500cc Honda 4x4 ATV for the same price as a rusted 15 year old plow truck. I guess I'm wondering whether a 500cc or 750cc ATV w/ 4LO and tire chains can tackle the job I need it to do.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

well depending upon how much snow there is....only a truck or wheel loader is a sure bet. if you keep up with the snow something smaller will be just fine,,but you'll have to keep up with the storm.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id go for a cheap yard truck, like an older 1st gen dodge there cheap, parts are cheap and run forever. a quad would be hard on the large events plus if you have to get out in a hurry youll have to make at least 3 passes with the quad to get out vs 1 with a truck.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow removal*



VTDave;1401071 said:


> I have a 900' gravel driveway that's twisty and steep with some tight spots and poor visibility. This is central VT, so we (usually) get some decent snowfalls. I am a first responder and can't wait for a commercial plow guy. But I drive a lot for work and can't justify having a truck as my daily driver.
> 
> What would you recommend for clearing my drive:
> 
> ...


The right tool for the job is the tool YOU can afford!

This is referred to as its "Opportunity Cost" which is 
what are you willing to give up to obtain something 
else in return.

Your disposable income is what is going to determine 
what you are able to shop for and how much you can 
expend on this item.

The only way you will minimise costs is by purchasing a 
compact utility tractor with an automatic transmission 
with a "new" rear mount snow caster,

A 20 plus horse power garden tractor will have plenty of power and 
the front mounted snow caster will be more than adequate for your use.

I purchased an excess inventory john deere LA115 with a 44 inch 
2 stage snow caster for $3,700 in march with rear weights and 
chains and it works very well.

You should become member of www.tractorbynet.com and you will learn 
a great deal about snow removal using even the smallest garden tractor
as many of the members use rinding lawn mowers to keep very long 
driveways much longer that yours open.

If you wish to pursue this at a low first cost cost with reliable machinery a garden tractor with a snow caster, chains and weights is the most cost effective way to manage this as
they typically have 2 year bumper to bumper warrantees for home owners.

If you do some thorough shopping at an equipment dealer such as John Deere Inc. you will find unsold inventory and possibly a snow caster for that unit that is unsold as well.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow*



VTDave;1401115 said:


> Around here you can get a 3 year old 500cc Honda 4x4 ATV for the same price as a rusted 15 year old plow truck. I guess I'm wondering whether a 500cc or 750cc ATV w/ 4LO and tire chains can tackle the job I need it to do.


The other thing you have to take into account is traction/adhesion and the fact that a small plow rig even with chains will end up being bogged down due to snow weight as the snow weighs 21 pounds per cubic foot and eventually the ATV will not be able to move it especially snow that is banked up, whre a snow caster on a garden tractor wil get rid of it the first time and you wil have NO snow banks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Truck, you should be able to find something for $3-4k especially if it's only going to be used for your own driveway


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Lots of older Bobcats around in the $3k price range. Stay dry and warm and put the snow anywhere you want.


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

Buster F;1401233 said:


> Lots of older Bobcats around in the $3k price range. Stay dry and warm and put the snow anywhere you want.


Interesting idea I hadn't considered! Are you talking about a skidsteer or a Bobcat-branded tractor...

Also, thanks Leon. I will start reading up on tractorbynet.

Dave


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Not quite sure what you'll find in the $3k range for a skid. An old pickup will be a lot cheaper to fix than an old skid


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 to the yard truck.

ive got a tractor, and now a yard truck. yard truck has heat, tractor dont. 

1500 for the tractor & loader
1100 for the plow and 700 in upgrades for the yard truck ... i'll take the one with heat.

plus the old tractor gets cold blooded, always starts good, but starts getting cranky as the updraft carb starts to ice up after about 30 minutes of use..... that crappy old chevy just starts and runs. plus i can haul water and move trailers without beating up on the good trucks.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Compact tractor with a plow on the front and a blower on the back. Not cheap, but very effective


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

VTDave;1401071 said:


> This driveway is too tight for your typical rig. and reliability are important. I don't mind getting cold and wet. What's your recommendation? My goal is to minimize cost and drama.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Do people actually read the posts?

Jeep would fit the bill except there pricey. and you would need to add REAL snow tires and counter weight.

by the way dont say a jeep to light to plow, the weight of the jeep is comparable to many skid steers.

Tractors would work but they are slower


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

theplowmeister;1401812 said:


> Jeep would fit the bill except there pricey. and you would need to add REAL snow tires and counter weight.


For a vehicle that's never going to see the road, wouldn't he do fine with chains on whatever bald tires come on it? The chains never have to come off...


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds like I have some options to think over. ATV/UTV is out. Recent model truck is out. I need to compare:

1. Jeep
2. '80s shortbed 3/4 ton truck (probably small enough for the tight spots unlike a 2010 F250!)
3. tractor
4. skidsteer

I'll check out some used equipment in the spring when prices are lowest. Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. I like my Jeep.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Now I read your choices, but I would recommend something tracked with studs. Perhaps a used Argo. The drive being twisty and steep, once you start sliding, it can be hard to stop. 
If you can't afford tracked and get a wheeled, use chains!
Good luck!


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Used truck or freeze your buns off on a atv, or tractor.... 900ft is a long way. mine is the same and i use a 96 f150 with a western plow.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

for personal use, jeep, bronco, single cab short bed 1/2 ton would be your best bet, cheap reliable and small enough to navigate tight stuff


----------



## LJ Dave (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice! If I had more money to spend on the dedicated plow rig, I would have gotten another Jeep. Instead I found a Suburban with a new engine and transmission that had a nice plow already mounted. It works good, but I wish it had a shorter wheelbase and could turn tighter like a Jeep. Got any more photos?



magik235;1402722 said:


> I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. I like my Jeep.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Would a regular cab compact pickup (S10, Ranger) with chains be almost as good as a Jeep? They ought to be much more available and much cheaper.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

I would look for an older pickup, 1/2 ton or maybe smaller, with a plow already mounted. It will end up being much cheaper than buying them separate. I wouldn't think you could find a skid steer or a decent tractor for 3K like some have said.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Here are a couple of more pictures.


----------



## LJ Dave (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks. Sweet looking CJ5 you have there. I clicked on your link in your signature and was surprised to see the restoration. Very creative indeed.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Best snow removing machine for the money is a 3 point mounted snowblower, very cheap & very effective. The power unit (tractor) would be the expensive part, but i don't expect you need huge power. Lots of little Fords out there. Anybody know what a small tractor w/3 point runs?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

VTDave;1401071 said:


> I have a 900' gravel driveway that's twisty and steep with some tight spots and poor visibility. This is central VT, so we (usually) get some decent snowfalls. I am a first responder and can't wait for a commercial plow guy. But I drive a lot for work and can't justify having a truck as my daily driver.
> 
> What would you recommend for clearing my drive:
> 
> ...


what about a decent roadworthy k15 blazer with plow...that way if you need to respond you can plow your way out, go to the call..and cleanup on the way back in


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110125&highlight=geo+tracker


----------



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

*What to plow with*

I have a dirt drive way over 2000' long. In my younger days plowed it with a Ford 2N tractor. I froze doing it. Then went to a 79 Dodge Ramcharger with a 7.5' power angle blade. Drove it until it fell apart, then placed the plow on my 90 1/2 ton Chevy pickup. Sure is nice to be warm and comfortable while plowing, can even listen to the radio while plowing. I would like to have a short wheelbase 4x4 for plowing and am looking for an inexpensive one. As you get older the enclosed 4x4s make more sense, but to each his own.


----------

